# Breeding 1/2 siblings?



## ophelia (Oct 26, 2014)

I was surprised when I saw the dam and sire's registrations for a litter I was interested in. Both Dogs have the same Sire but different Dams. So are they 1/2 siblings? I didn't think it was a good practice to breed siblings..

Any thoughts?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hopefully our breeders will chime in., here is the best article I have on it. You decide http://www.nylana.org/RRACI/brackett.htm


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Loveto hear Tom's take on this.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't read Dave's link, but this is not a Brackett breeding. This is inbreeding almost as close as it gets. There have been some very famous breeders who did this to save something that a breed was about to lose. Some get paid to talk about it in seminars. I can't think of a single case in Havanese where anything so important is about to be lost.

I don't know the COI off the top of my head, but it's way beyond the generally recommended max of 15%. Not only are you closely doubling up on that one Sire, but all of his ancestors on every branch of his pedigree, and you typically factor in every ancestor for 5 generations when calculating a COI.

COI is Coefficient of Inbreeding, for those of you that don't know.

I would be interested in hearing the breeder's reasoning. I'd say either it's an accidental breeding, or someone is trying to save the cost of a stud fee. I have heard of some serious problems from such breedings that were accidental, and a few that were even planned with great expectations.


----------



## ophelia (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the info.

This is a pet breeder and most likely not someone who has made this choice for advancement of the breed. It's unfortunate because everything else seemed to check out with her.

Guess I am continuing my search. After talking to many different breeders I have been surprised at how many 'red flags' keep coming up. 

Doing it right, is proving to be much more difficult than I expected.

I'm sure if I am patient and thorough that it will all pay off in the end.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nobody should be breeding dogs to be pets. They should be breeding to the Havanese standard. It's sad that so many people breed incorrectly......I have seen dogs being bred that aren't even close to having the correct temperament and structure. To me, that's not about loving the breed but more the money.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no Tom I didn't mean that it was a Brackett type of breeding. only that his article explains the different types of breeding.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't go to a breeder that is breeding "pets". Go to a reputable breeder that is breeding to advance the breed. These breeders will still have dogs that are pet quality rather than show quality. Not every pairing will result in a litter full of perfect show dogs, and the ones with minor inperfections will be sold to pet homes. They are still perfect in every other way and you still benefit from all the other advantages. For example, my girl is too big for the breed, but that is her only fault that I can see. I had to sign a contract stating that I wouldn't show her or breed her and that I would agree to have her spayed and show the breeder proof. I paid a reduced rate for her as well since she wasn't "show quality", but better than most "pet havanese" that you will find from backyard breeders and puppy mills. Her parents are both champions, and I can still do obedience and rally with her.


----------

